# iPhone Fido Voicemail Notification?



## Cerebus (Sep 9, 2003)

I've got an iPhone on Fido, and my voicemail button works, but I don't get a red badge indicator telling me when I have voicemail waiting, or get a txt message from Fido the way I did on my e61. Anyone know how to get this working?


----------



## blackzulu (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm having the exact same problem. I've tried using a new sim card to and the problem persists. I called Fido and they told me to check with the manufacturer (big surprise)


----------



## Harg (Aug 29, 2007)

I had this problem. I fixed it by switching to Rogers.  The 10meg/$10 is a better deal for data anyway.

There are a few threads here and iPhone - Hackint0sh

where this is talked about.


----------



## atFault (Jul 29, 2004)

My buddy on rogers has a red badge on voicemail all the time. Even after checking all his voicemail it is still there and will not clear. If anyone has a way to fix that too, it would be appreciated.


----------



## renewdanny (Nov 6, 2006)

*Red Button*

In order to get rid of the red button you need to leave your phone a voice mail from another phone. Once you get that voice mail the red dot will disappear. If you turn you phone off and on you get will the red button and will have to leave yourself another voicemail.


----------



## joedornan (Sep 29, 2007)

A bunch of folks are working on this issue here:

http://www.howardforums.com/showthread.php?t=1238325&page=1&pp=15&highlight=fido+voicemail+iphone


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Is there such thing as a 4000 series sim card for fido? Is there anyone on fido that has the red dot working perfectly? On one iPhone I have the red dot never appears, on the other it is always there. If it works for you, what kind of sim card do you have? Is it a 3G sim and what is the # in the 9th digit in the sim serial #. Both are 1.1.4.
thanks


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

FWIW, I have an iPhone that's now on Fido. I get an SMS notification each time I get a voicemail -- so I'm getting a red badge, just in the wrong application!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

chas_m said:


> FWIW, I have an iPhone that's now on Fido. I get an SMS notification each time I get a voicemail -- so I'm getting a red badge, just in the wrong application!


That is how it works on my unlocked world phone, too.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I get the sms notification, i just really want the red badge notification, does it work for anyone out there? do u have a 3G sim?


----------

